# Migrate to Canada



## Philipfrancis (Feb 11, 2010)

Dear All,


I am planning to immigrate to Quebec, Canda. Can you please let me know Do I need IELTS if I want to Immigrate to Quebec. 

Your early response would be highly appreciated. 

Regards

Philip


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What type of visa are you applying for?


----------



## Philipfrancis (Feb 11, 2010)

EVHB said:


> What type of visa are you applying for?


Dear Sir,

I am enquiring for my brother in law who is working as a Nurse in India. He got more than 7 years experience in this field. One of the agent told him that there is no IELTS, no French knowledge required to apply for Quebec Permanent Residency. Just we want to know that the agent is fooling him or not. Also the agent asking to deposit the security deposit $1000.

I am requesting you to please send me a reply. If he need IELTS General can you please let know how much score he has to score?

Your early response would be highly appreciated.

REgards

Philip Francis


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

As a nurse, he can probably apply for the Federal Skilled Worker program. More info here:
Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals
You need IELTS for this. They ask for the general IELTS, not the academic. 
With this, you get a permanent resident card and you can live where ever you want in Canada, also in Quebec. 

Besides this, there is also a specific program for Quebec, but I don't know a thing about that. More info on the above website. And I can not imagine that you don't have to take an IELTS. But I am not sure about that.

But: as a nurse, you can get a visa, but that doesn't allow you to work as a nurse in Canada! Be aware that you always will have to pass an extra exam before you can become a nurse here. These exams are different in every province, so he will have to find out what the exact requirements are for the province he want to go to. And also the price can be different from province to province.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

French is the language of Quebec, so if your brother in law is worried about his IELTS is his french any good? 

If his french is not strong he will struggle, with the visa requirements. 

What is the company name that he is paying this money to?
What visa is he applying for?


----------



## Philipfrancis (Feb 11, 2010)

belcher said:


> French is the language of Quebec, so if your brother in law is worried about his IELTS is his french any good?
> 
> If his french is not strong he will struggle, with the visa requirements.
> 
> ...


He dont speak French. Can you please let me know he need IELTS score to immigrate to Quebec (Permanent Residency). if he need IELTS please tell me how much score he has to score.

Please reply,

Philip


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

short answer is no, u dont need a IELTS

Long answer is, you need to prove you can speak, read, write well. Not speaking french and what seems to be broken bad english will make the application hard


----------



## Philipfrancis (Feb 11, 2010)

EVHB said:


> As a nurse, he can probably apply for the Federal Skilled Worker program. More info here:
> Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals
> You need IELTS for this. They ask for the general IELTS, not the academic.
> With this, you get a permanent resident card and you can live where ever you want in Canada, also in Quebec.
> ...



Dear Sir,

As per your advice i through the above website and they are not mentioning how much score he has to score for IELTS General exam? can you please tell me how can i find this? I just wanted to know how much score he has to score for IELTS General exam for quebec Permanent Residency (Immigration) as a Nurse.

Sir i am waiting for your reply

Thanks once again

Philip


----------



## Philipfrancis (Feb 11, 2010)

belcher said:


> short answer is no, u dont need a IELTS
> 
> Long answer is, you need to prove you can speak, read, write well. Not speaking french and what seems to be broken bad english will make the application hard


Dear Sir,

He is applying for Quebec Permanent Residency (Immigration) as a Nurse. We just wanted to know how much score he has to score for IELTS General exam?

I go through the canada immigration website and they are not mentioning how much score he has to score. Can you please let me know where i can find how much score he needed for applying the permanent residency in Quebec.

Your reply would be highly appreciated

REgards

Philip


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

For Immigration into Canada under the Federal skills program

You will be given a score for each component (Listening, Reading, Writing, Speaking) on a Band Scale from 1-9. In order to be awarded the maximum 16 points for English language ability on the Federal Skilled Worker application, you will need to score a 7.5 or higher in the Listening component and a 6.5 or higher in the other three components.

This is NOT For Quebec, but i would use this as a guide, for starting out.
As i already said, you dont technically need a IELTS exam, you just need to prove you can speak the language. There are other ways about it.

Again i would suggest as in Quebec the language is French, he should try learning some french.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

belcher said:


> As i already said, you dont technically need a IELTS exam, you just need to prove you can speak the language. There are other ways about it.


I think that used to be the case in the past (before somewhere in 2009), but legislation changed, and even people from the UK (!!!!) need to take the IELTS test. At least for all the other Canadian provinces as a Federal Skilled Worker...


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

EVHB said:


> I think that used to be the case in the past (before somewhere in 2009), but legislation changed, and even people from the UK (!!!!) need to take the IELTS test. At least for all the other Canadian provinces as a Federal Skilled Worker...


yeah im talking specifically about quebec, because of the first language being french they are little different.

the list of scores i posted is what is needed for federal skilled workers in all other provinces.


----------



## morriss930 (Feb 27, 2012)

Did any one applied for Super Visa for parents? Is it hard and how did it work out?


----------

